# Offseason Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Additions*

Lamar Odom
Brandan Wright
Vince Carter
Delonte West
Jerome Randle

*Subtractions*

Tyson Chandler (Knicks)
Caron Butler (Clippers)
Juan Barea (Wolves)
Corey Brewer (Nuggets)

*Both*

Rudy Fernandez (Nuggets)
Andy Rautins (Waived)

*Free Agents*

Deshawn Stevenson
Peja Stojakovic



Will update as offseason progresses. Definitely needed as the Odom trade caught me, and I think everyone, completely off-guard. 

Discuss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Odom trade was an absolute steal by the Mavs.


----------



## eazy8o5 (May 15, 2010)

awesome deal by cuban and the mavs organization


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah Odom is a perfect fit as he's a rich man's Marion, who's post game and rebounding not only complements Dirk but his shooting can also spread the floor. Only downside is it'll be harder to get Dalembert. If we luck out and add him too it'd be just about a perfect offseason. Which is amazing b/c when we lost Tyson, I thought we might just decline into oblivion.

Mavericks trying to move Rudy/Corey elsewhere to clear cap room.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How could we go about getting Dalembert? I'd be real happy if we could get that done, always liked the guy.`


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks just traded Rudy Fernandez and Corey Brewer to the Nuggets, who needed depth after outsourcing their talent to China. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-mavericks-nuggetstrade

The Mavericks have been trying to clear space since gaining Odom and signing Vince. Rudy's contract was already expiring at the end of the season (he was due to be a restricted free agent), so unless we are going to use that money we're saving this year to sign a big (i.e, Dalembert), I don't get this. We just spent a 1st round pick to get Rudy so this had better end up making sense.

We also signed Jerome Randle, some little known guard.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Aq9rjDlSEJOo2FW7gM_mWteLvLYF?slug=ap-mavericks-randle


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

And Mavericks just signed Delonte West to a 1-year, 1.1 M deal.


----------

